# Young Male Golden at Lancaster SC Animal Shelter



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, he's beautiful !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Isn't he???? I was going through the Lost Dog ads on Clist, I remember someone having lost a golden with a Clemson collar on, but can't find an ad for it and it was some time ago. He's been at the shelter since 7/1.

I PM Merlin's Mom since she is with GRRCC-I know if this boy's time is up, he will then be available to a Rescue but not until then since he is considered Healthy and very adoptable.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone know if this shelter allows out-of-area adoptions? He's very handsome, and one of my best friends is looking to adopt a lab or golden, but she's in Texas.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Checking to see if our intake is aware of him....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He looks like Merlin in the face.....sigh


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I just called the shelter and he is no longer there. the guy didn't know any details. Hopefully he was adopted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Merlins Mom!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gosh, I hope he was adopted. He is absolutely stunning!


----------

